# Joyetech eVic VTC Dual TC



## Nailedit77 (5/8/16)

*ULTIMO Atomizer*
Diameter: 22mm;
Length: 55mm;
E-juice capacity: 4ml;
Mouthpiece Size: 13 x 2mm;
510 threading connection;
Top filling system;
Large e-liquid inlet;
Adjustable airflow control;
Direct airflow inlet
Detachable structure, easy to clean
Stainless Steel and Pyrex Glass construction

*eVic VTC Dual Mod*
Size: 23 x 38 x 86 (with one cell);
23 x 55.5 x 86 mm (with two cells);
Output mode: RTC/VT (Ni/Ti/SS316)/VW/TCR/BYPASS;
Output wattage: 1~75W (one cell) / 150W (two cells);
E-Juice capacity: 4ml;
Resistance range: 0.05~1.5 ohm for VT/TCR mode;
Resistance range: 0.1~3.5 ohm for VW/BYPASS mode;
Temperature range: 100~315'C/ 200~600'F;

Standard Configuration:
1 x eVic VTC Dual Battery;
1 x Back Cover (for 1 cell);
1 x ULTIMO Atomizer;
1 x MG Ceramic 0.5 ohm head;
1 x MG Clapton 0.5 ohm head;
1 x USB Cable;
2 x User Manual;
1 x Warranty Card;
1 x Warning Card


*Onboard Reverse Polarity Protection*With the Onboard Reverse Polarity Protection, it will protect the device from damage in the event of reverse battery installation. We kindly recommend high-rate 18650 cells with rated discharge current over 25A.
*
MG Series Heads for ULTIMO Atomizer*
MG Ceramic 0.5 ohm head applies the innovative Ceramic material with long-lasting lifespan brings you great pure flavor ever. Spiting and leakage can be avoided. It adopts 100% pure cotton and can be used under high temperature condition, providing large vapor production with a pure flavor.
MG Clapton 0.5 ohm coil provides more surface area which offers more contact with the e-Liquid and a better cloud and flavor in general.
*
Upgradeable Firmware*
eVic VTC Dual comes with the upgradeable firmware. Having the latest Version 4.02, new interface, multiple modes and functions are available.
*
Charging & Upgrading*
Simply connect the eVic VTC Dual with the micro USB cable to charge or upgrade.
When it is fully charged, the charging bar will disappear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## skola (5/8/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (5/8/16)

Still loving my vtc mini, maybe this will finally replace it

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## skola (5/8/16)

Loving these dual option designs from Joyetech and wismec. Hope they properly made though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (5/8/16)

Awesome!

My only complaint with my eVic mini has been the single 18650, and now this 
Well done Joytech

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ConradS (5/8/16)

Very clever! Great firmware on these devices as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (30/8/16)

Who has stock?


----------



## rogue zombie (30/8/16)

Ooooh also still using my rock solid eVic Mini.

I would definitely get on of these for my really long day outs.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zaher619 (10/9/16)

Definitely my next mod. Anyone know the release date?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/9/16)




----------

